# Guide placement



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

I was at Emerald Isle this past weekend and saw a conventional rod with the guides starting on the top and rotating to the bottom. The first guide from reel was on top then the next was on side and the rest were on the bottom of rod like a spinner. The line stayed off of the rod when casting. Advantages or disadvantages to this placement?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Spiral Wrap*

Wat you're seeing is what is called the spiral, Roberts, Revolver, Bumper and probably other names, wrap..

It takes the torque out of conventional rods and makes them steady as a rock.

I just got off another forum where they're using the spiral wrap to land humongous Tuna. It works on smaller rods also.

Do a Google on: Acid wraps; spiral wraps; revolver wrap etc and you'll know more than you really need or want to know about this wrap. C2


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I will Google it now that I know what to call it.


----------

